# Mystery Tools



## kev74 (Feb 2, 2018)

These were included in a box full of lathe bits I got as the result of a late night Ebay binge.  They look like some kind of tiny holding fixtures, but I really don't have a clue. A couple are stamped with something that looks like "J HUTZ NY".

Any ideas what these are and what they're used for would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 2, 2018)

No idea.
But I'm following the thread!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 2, 2018)

i'm not sure either, 
but they resemble watchmaker or possibly even jewelers tools


----------



## kev74 (Feb 2, 2018)

There were some very small -tiny- drill bits and Allen wrenches in there too.  Watch or clock maker tools might make sense.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 2, 2018)

_ Next time put a 6" scale or dollar bill or something so we can judge the size.
Just Saying
**G**_


----------



## kev74 (Feb 2, 2018)

grumpygator said:


> _ Next time put a 6" scale or dollar bill or something so we can judge the size.
> Just Saying
> **G**_


You got it, boss!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Feb 2, 2018)

_ I ain't the boss, just a long time member that got kicked up the list.
Stick around long enough and you can have my job and I can go fishing.
**G**_


----------



## randyjaco (Feb 3, 2018)

That didn't help. I still have no idea what it is.  I will be waiting to hear from someone more knowledgeable than me.


----------



## brino (Feb 3, 2018)

Neat tools.
To me they look like some kind of vise for soldering jewellery, etc.
With a choice of bases and "anvil" to pin the work against.

One question:
Do the parts in the board:



all have round shanks that fit in the holes:



okay maybe a second question......
do the base parts have a way of mounting to a mandrel that could be held in a larger vise?
(like a threaded hole in the back?)

-brino


----------



## kev74 (Feb 3, 2018)

The parts on the board do mount into the base units. There are two sizes of shanks on the parts in the board. I don't see how the base pieces could be easily mounted in a vise, but they all had threaded inserts where they might be mounted.

It looks like the work pieces would be place in the inserts and the 2 claws get tightened to hold it in place. 

After some cleaning, it looks like two are stamped "J PUTZ NY". Another stamped "PREEMERMAN NEW YORK NY". They look too similar to be worker made tools - but what do I know.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 3, 2018)

Might be gem holders for grinding or polishing facets on stones. Seems we have a jeweler onboard. Maybe some insight will manifest itself.


----------



## kev74 (Feb 4, 2018)

When I get the inserts cleaned up I'll post another picture.


----------



## francist (Feb 4, 2018)

Found one reference to J. Putz, NY being a purveyor of watch and clock repair tools, but then the trail went cold. 

There is an odd similarity to a gemologist's "faceting machine" (picture from Google image search below) but I think I might be reading more into it than there really is. 



-frank


----------



## brino (Feb 4, 2018)

francist said:


> Found one reference to J. Putz, NY being a purveyor of watch and clock repair tools, but then the trail went cold.
> 
> There is an odd similarity to a gemologist's "faceting machine" (picture from Google image search below) but I think I might be reading more into it than there really is.



Interesting find Frank.
I poked around a bit earlier, and the only thing I saw that even remotely reminded me of the above was this jewellers stone setting vise:


from here: https://www.riogrande.com/product/rio-mini-setting-vise/113140

-brino


----------



## kev74 (Feb 4, 2018)

The guy I got this stuff from says it came out of a Pratt & Whitney machinist's toolbox.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 4, 2018)

Could they be for engraving , like the dials . My first thought was for bar feeder on a turret lathe. But I don't think so.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 4, 2018)

Hmm, I queried a neighbor who's a German trained instrument tech/ and clock repair guy and he didn't recognize it. But that was in the context of clock fab/ repair. It didn't dawn on me that I should have asked reference to gauges etc. that might have brought up a different reply. In the clock repair he came up blank. If I see him again I'll try the instrument  tack. Not sure what the Pratt&Whitney angle would be. Sad, I knew a guy who worked for P&W as a turbine tech/foremen, but he passed recently  I love mystery tools and I have several.


----------



## Rick Berk (Feb 4, 2018)

They look like wire winding tool to me, for small coils .


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 4, 2018)

kev74 said:


> When I get the inserts cleaned up I'll post another picture.



It would be nice to have closeups with no shadows. I my case the person I'm asking is in his 80's so the clearer the pic and the less shadows the better. Just a suggestion. And the dollar bill was priceless. When I asked my neighbor if he recognized anything, he said yeah, thats a dollar bill! LOL!


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a tool??? I've been trying for fifty years to find out what it is or does. The best I can figure it's really a quack doctor devise. It carries old time  1920s screw top batteries in the back of its case . It's beautiful wooden box , has wires to terminals , and some contact points in an arch. Two brass nickel plated hollow tubes the wires hook too. That store in bored holes in the outside of the box. If I can get my kids to get it off the shelf ill take pictures or video it. Dynamite detonator ????  Battery charger ????  Never found a picture or seen another.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 5, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> I have a tool??? I've been trying for fifty years to find out what it is or does. The best I can figure it's really a quack doctor devise. It carries old time  1920s screw top batteries in the back of its case . It's beautiful wooden box , has wires to terminals , and some contact points in an arch. Two brass nickel plated hollow tubes the wires hook too. That store in bored holes in the outside of the box. If I can get my kids to get it off the shelf ill take pictures or video it. Dynamite detonator ????  Battery charger ????  Never found a picture or seen another.



My interest in mystery tools was piqued early on. My best friend from jr. high on worked all of high school for a couple who were homeopaths in our home town. Their huge nice old house was their office and they lived in the second story appt. One room was for dentistry, one for surgery and I don't remember what all else. When we were in high school they were already in their 80's and had basically retired. But the down stairs was in perfect order, ready to go. I went through with him one time while he was taking care of the grounds. 

When they passed he got all kinds of crazy stuff. He gave me a box of all stainless clamps/fixtures and stuff for doing dentistry/surgery so I was told. I have no idea where that stuff went as a youngin' I was a nomad until I got married in my '30's so stuff got tossed when I moved and changed jobs and schools. 

One of the other things that stick in my mind was this big non descript box that looked like an industrial power amp. The story was that the homeopaths could do surgery if this thing was powered up and inscissions wouldn't bleed! But they couldn't use it because when it was going it would scramble all radio communications in the area. And because we were close to an Air Force B52 training base they were banned from using it. I often wish I still had the clampsfixtures as they were very well made but it was not easy to tell what they did. I'm sure now they would be ripe for repurpose


----------

